# HSG



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I have had a hysteroscopy in Jan which didn't pick up anything negative phew. I am having a HSG next month was wondering if anyone has had one and can give me a heads up as to what expect. X


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,
I had one which was painful, was given antibiotics afterwards but it was successful. I'm pregnant! If u want further info re HSG proceedire send me a message


----------



## TheYankee (Dec 15, 2011)

I found it to be quite painful for only for a short while - it was like having the worst cramp you could think of for a few minutes.  Definitely take a painkiller or two beforehand!


----------



## Lozster (Apr 15, 2012)

For me it was uncomfortable/painful for a short while. Not horrific but not something you'd want to do twice.  I read quite a lot before mine and women seem to report a range of experiences from barely noticing to terribly painful.  It may have something to do with whether your tubes are blocked - mine are ok. I'd definitely second taking a painkiller before hand.


----------

